# Lunar Eclipse and Pregnancy???



## MariposaMami (Jan 7, 2008)

I remember my abuelita used to say that women who are expecting should stay indoors and cover their bellies with a red cloth. I don't know why she used to say that, and I wish I could ask her, but she passed long ago. Has anyone ever heard of this or anything similar. Are these old wives tales, or is there some wisdom behind this? Just wondering what you think


----------



## Mamatolea (Jan 17, 2007)

Hmm, haven't heard that, and it is lunar eclipsing as I speak. On a side note, I am inside and my belly is covered with a red cloth though! How funny is that?? LOL


----------



## Theia (Oct 30, 2007)

I've heard the same thing from hindu resources, I am guessing an abuelita is mexican or spanish. According to ayurveda pregnant women should not go out during an eclipse, not sure about the red cloth. They also say pregnant women shouldn't even view the waning moon. I guess it probably has to do with in hindu culture moon represents mother, so for the 'mother' to be eclipsed is not favorable. I haven't decided if I am going to try to see it or not, the best part starts here in about 30 minutes.....


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

Were living in MX right now and yes my MIL...mexican told me to get back in the house and she brought me a red ribbon and said to tie it around my belly with a cross and stay in the house....I'm a christian so i do not believe in that sort of thing...i told her i'm fine...however i've felt so sick today and have no energy...i'm 10wks and suffering from m/s so maybe that has something to do with it...ummm...i was going to start a thread on this but i see someone else already has.


----------



## chels_c2000 (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh, no I was just outside!!!!!
What should I do now?


----------



## mami2f3 (Jan 8, 2003)

Same here! My suegra (mother in law) called me right before to make sure I am inside and not going out. I didn't ask her the background, but if she gives me any juicy details tomorrow I'll let you know. I did go peek by the way. it was too cool for my 4 and 6 y.o.s to miss.


----------



## sniffmommy (Mar 15, 2007)

http://books.google.com/books?id=3XW...oqPQA#PPA59,M1


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

funny thing is.. we went out to view the eclipse but there is too much cloud cover... I came inside and covered up with the red blanket and got online....


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Not something I worry about.


----------



## Anouk (May 13, 2007)

NPR did a story on this yesterday and I caught part of it. A male caller said that his grandma had told his mom when she was pregnant with him to stay inside and wear a belt of iron keys around her waist to avoid birth defects from the eclipse. She did, and he turned out fine LOL.

I've heard speculation that the full moon might kick-start labor, and I find that believable since I've read that the moon influences menstrual cycles, and that women who live outdoors (nomads, etc) and sleep in the open have much more regular cycles than those of us who sleep under cover. Eclipses causing bad things I think is just myth.


----------



## MariposaMami (Jan 7, 2008)

Well I happen to have been wearing red yesterday







but boy was I having some crazy contractions and cervix action going on! I was hoping my mom would call me from her vacation in Mexico, and sure enough she did! I asked her about what my grandma used to say and she said she believes the moon does influence our pregnancy and cycles. She thought a lot of women would be going into labor last night and she thinks I'll probably be going into labor myself on the next full moon. She said she could really see the effect of the moon on the ocean while vacationing near Puerto Vallarta for the last 2 months. The tides were really affected by it. Maybe there is some science to this old belief!


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

well the good news is we went out and watched it quite a bit (space enthusiast kids) and baby is just fine.


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

I was more focused on it being the Quickening Moon-- and how that means first kicks, and that all the "signs" said I was pregnant.
But, I _was_ wearing a red undershirt







And there were too many clouds to see the eclipse anyway.


----------

